# How does BRC work and getting into Recon



## JB152 (Aug 18, 2015)

So I am getting very conflicting answers about how a BRC contract works my dad worked in DASC said that it only gurantees 0311 and that you can take the BRC indoc but work as a grunt for Recon for years trying to get in to BRC. Although, others  have said it would put me straight to BRC after indoc, also my family wants me to become an officer if I were to go into the Marine Corps should i be an officer personally I want to be enlisted. 
-Thank you JB


----------



## Teufel (Aug 18, 2015)

I remember being 15.  Exciting times.  Are you in any sports programs?  Boy Scouts?  I wrestled in high school and I was a life long Boy Scout.  I think both programs helped me develop as a young man and prepared me for my military career.  The Recon Contract gets you a shot at the Basic Recon Course straight out of boot camp/SOI.  If you fail the entry standards for the Basic Recon Prep Course (which are lower than Basic Recon Course) then you go needs of the Marine Corps.  If you fail the entry level standards for Basic Recon Course but meet the standards for Basic Recon Prep Course then Recon Training Company will help train you to standard before you enter BRC or quit. Semper Fi and best of luck.  BS6 sends.


----------



## JB152 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response, I have played soccer since 6 as a goalkeeper. :)


----------



## Teufel (Aug 19, 2015)

The Basic Recon Course ranges from 70% to 85% per class.  Never quit and keep driving forward.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 19, 2015)

JB152 said:


> Thank you for the quick response, I have played soccer since 6 as a goalkeeper. :)


Camping / Orienteering are good activities.


----------



## JB152 (Aug 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Camping / Orienteering are good activities.


Okay I have been camping a few times ill see if I cant convince anyone to come with me but as it is hotter then the 7th circle of hell in Arizona atm Ill probablly go in the winter.


----------



## JB152 (Aug 19, 2015)

Teufel said:


> The Basic Recon Course ranges from 70% to 85% per class.  Never quit and keep driving forward.


Thank you, I never looked at the pass/fail rates as I thought I wont need them seeing as I dont plan on being another statistic . xD


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2015)

JB152 said:


> Thank you, I never looked at the pass/fail rates as I thought I wont need them seeing as I dont plan on being another statistic . xD



There is confidence and there is hubris.   As You are 15, the above statement is hubris.

Oh, because you are 15, and the school system won't get to that vocabulary word until Grad School nowadays....  it means fatally self destructive pride.

Also, this is not a gaming board, you don't get extra damage for snarky comments.


----------



## JB152 (Aug 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> There is confidence and there is hubris.   As You are 15, the above statement is hubris.
> 
> Oh, because you are 15, and the school system won't get to that vocabulary word until Grad School nowadays....  it means fatally self destructive pride.
> 
> Also, this is not a gaming board, you don't get extra damage for snarky comments.


Okay sorry about that Ill consider my words more carefully next time. :)


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2015)

JB152 said:


> Thank you, I never looked at the pass/fail rates as I thought I wont need them seeing as I dont plan on being another statistic . xD



Almost 100% of the guys who start a selection process say the same thing. "It won't be me." I won't quit." "I won't fail."

Some don't complete the first day.

We have members on this board, guys with all of our resources to prep them, and they struggle or fail. You won't fall into that trap? They said the same thing.

You're in "unknown unknown" territory because you don't even know what you don't know. A piece of advice: at your age you should presume you don't know squat because there's a lot you simply don't know. We were all there and you're already a statistic.

Good luck.


----------



## JWoody (Aug 20, 2015)

JB152 said:


> Thank you, I never looked at the pass/fail rates as I thought I wont need them seeing as I dont plan on being another statistic . xD


 Even if you pass, you would still be a statistic.


----------



## JB152 (Oct 7, 2015)

JB152 said:


> Thank you, I never looked at the pass/fail rates as I thought I wont need them seeing as I dont plan on being another statistic . xD


Perhaps the stupidest thing ive ever said/typed...^^^^

I've*


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 7, 2015)

JWoody said:


> Even if you pass, you would still be a statistic.


I knew I wasn't the only person to think this...



Freefalling said:


> A piece of advice: at your age you should presume you don't know squat because there's a lot you simply don't know.


^ This is so important; if you are even considering such a career, @JB152 , it's imperative that you listen to these guys. I'm 20 so I have been in your shoes for a long time. Even at 20, one still doesn't know a whole lot, believe or not.

That being said, you're 15. Get out and have fun. Join Boy Scouts. Seriously. Everyone I meet, from professors to employers, is impressed with the "Eagle Scout" title. There's kids in high school that think it's nerdy/dumb/whatever. Let them think that; it will be nice to be their boss someday.

Be Prepared; Do a Good Turn Daily.

RJ
Eagle Scout 2010


----------

